# Abington/Phila Help



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I know its late but have too much on my plate and an offer on two Commerical Locations in abington and philadelphia 19150. Anyone interested, let me know. Also extra if you have a Vbox but can probably make due with just a plow


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Give me a text. 484-575-1555


----------

